# CCA Golden Triangle Raffle



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey guys! Its that time of year again. I've got a John Deere gator that our CCA chapter will be raffling off on 9/3. You can send cash or check to me:
JMB 
1050 Neches St
Bmt,TX 77701. 

If you want to venmo or paypal just let me know and i can get you in touch with our CCA Rep. 

Dont bother CCA bashing in this post, we did that last year.......


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Tickets are $20 ea or (6) for $100


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

How many tickets are being sold? 

There are two things in that picture I'd take...one I can't afford, and the other is green.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha! 2,000 tix are being sold.


----------

